# The Keith Park Memorial Campaign.



## v2 (Sep 9, 2010)

The Sir Keith Park Memorial Campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowygrouch (May 29, 2020)

Translated page from German intelligence file on leading Allied commanders. It was dated October 1944, and may be read in London at Kew in file AIR-40/1497.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (May 29, 2020)

Snowygrouch said:


> View attachment 583342
> 
> 
> Translated page from German intelligence file on leading Allied commanders. It was dated October 1944, and may be read in London at Kew in file AIR-40/1497.


A fascinating insight, 11 groups performance was due to being a collection of ace fighters? I would say Park was a great theorist in addition to being a man of action with great courage, it was just a different theory.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2020)

They've erected a memorial to him in his home town here in New Zealand.

Thames NZ: Genealogy & History Resources: Thames (NZ): Sir Keith Park Memorial unveiled.

The aviation hangar of the Museum of Transport and Technology in Auckland is known as the Sir Keith Park Memorial Airfield, even though it's not an airfield. The Hurricane is a metal clad wooden reproduction and is in the markings of his aircraft.




MoTaT hangar




Park Hurricane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2020)

Cool!


----------

